# 4.72 to 4.74



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

I have driven full time since last August. My rating since about last October has not gone below 4.72 and 4.74. Once it gets down to 4.72 it goes up to 4.73 and once it gets up to 4.74 it seems to go down to 4.73. This seems odd but I keep in that zone so I don't know what to think of it


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Don't think with uber trust me!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> I have driven full time since last August. My rating since about last October has not gone below 4.72 and 4.74. Once it gets down to 4.72 it goes up to 4.73 and once it gets up to 4.74 it seems to go down to 4.73. This seems odd but I keep in that zone so I don't know what to think of it


My rating does the same thing between 4.76 and 4.77. Uber likes to temporarily remove a low star rating and then put it back. Unclear why they do that.


----------



## Dooms_day (Feb 4, 2017)

I have not driven in 4 days and I had a 4.78 rating. Check my app today and it shows 4.65..These people are manipulating the rating. If you complain or have a low acceptation % i think they lower you down


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Dooms_day said:


> I have not driven in 4 days and I had a 4.78 rating. Check my app today and it shows 4.65..These people are manipulating the rating. If you complain or have a low acceptation % i think they lower you down


Nothing with screwber surprises me.


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

Pax left a empty beer bottle. I reported with a picture. Lost 0.04 the same day. You either own your pax or suck it up. Uber hates to get involved.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dooms_day said:


> I have not driven in 4 days and I had a 4.78 rating. Check my app today and it shows 4.65..These people are manipulating the rating. If you complain or have a low acceptation % i think they lower you down


Riders can rate for weeks after the ride. It's normal to get new ratings while you've been offline for a few days. Apparently some disgruntled pax finally decided to lay that 1 star on you. Maybe several in your case.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jan 24, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> I have driven full time since last August. My rating since about last October has not gone below 4.72 and 4.74. Once it gets down to 4.72 it goes up to 4.73 and once it gets up to 4.74 it seems to go down to 4.73. This seems odd but I keep in that zone so I don't know what to think of it


I'm going through that now


----------

